# ESP Syu (Galneryus) Crying Star Rebel 2014 limited edition



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 27, 2013)

Some new change's have been made to Syu's most frequently used axe, and it's now available for purchase. Though it's a limited edition and it's available until June 2014.

ESP | Artist Series | Syu

ESP VERSION:







BODY :	Honduras Mahogany 
NECK :	Hard Maple 3P
FINGERBOARD :	Rosewood, 27frets
INLAY :	MOP Dot
SCALE :	628mm (Medium)
NUT :	Brass
JOINT :	Bolt-on
TUNER :	GOTOH SG301-20
BRIDGE :	ESP Fixed Bridge
PICKUP :	(Neck) EMG SAV
(Bridge) Seymour Duncan TB-4
CONTROL :	Master Volume, Master Tone
Toggle PU Selector, ON/OFF Switch
EMG SPC Control
Bridge PU Coil Split Switch w/EMG SPC ON/OFF Switch
COLOR :	Pearl White
PRICE :	504,000yen (Include TAX)
with Hard Case

EDWARDS VERSION:






BODY :	Mahogany
NECK :	Hard Maple 3P
FINGERBOARD :	Rosewood, 27frets
INLAY :	Dot
SCALE :	628mm (Medium)
NUT :	Brass
JOINT :	Bolt-on
TUNER :	GOTOH SG301-20
BRIDGE :	ESP Fixed Bridge
PICKUP :	(Neck) EMG SAV
(Bridge) Seymour Duncan TB-4
CONTROL :	Master Volume, Master Tone
Toggle PU Selector, ON/OFF Switch
EMG SPC Control
Bridge PU Coil Split Switch w/EMG SPC ON/OFF Switch
COLOR :	Pearl White
PRICE :	189,000yen (Include TAX)


Major changes to his original Rebel. The body is now honduras mahogany (mahogany in the Edwards) instead of alder, brass nut instead of bone, ESP bridge instead of a Gotoh TOM, mini killswitch button, plastic Master Volume, Seymour Duncan TB JB replaces the EMG 89 on the bridge. All the changes were based on Syu's mutt mods on his own CS Rebel:






Interesting that Syu opts for the Trembucker variation of the JB over the SH spacing, which I've heard don't sound as good. Nonetheless, it's a great addition to his already awesome lineup.


----------



## Harry (Dec 27, 2013)

27 frets on a 24.75 inch scale seems like it would make those last few frets quite the tight squeeze


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 27, 2013)

Harry said:


> 27 frets on a 24.75 inch scale seems like it would make those last few frets quite the tight squeeze


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 27, 2013)

The fret access would make those higher notes need quite the effort to play haha. 

That thing is ....ing badass though, I would totally rock one of those.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 27, 2013)

Harry said:


> 27 frets on a 24.75 inch scale seems like it would make those last few frets quite the tight squeeze



Syu's a tiny little boy so I'd imagine it doesn't apply to him. 



Still I'd love to try this out with the new specs. Either that or the Crying Star Phoenix.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Dec 29, 2013)

I would ever play these sorts of guitars, but I love to see what ESP gets up to in Japan 

And I love to see Bloody_Inferno's avatars


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 6, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Syu's a tiny little boy so I'd imagine it doesn't apply to him.


 

I also should mention that I tried out the ESP Black Growl 6 Ruiza sig, that also had 24.75 scale and 27 frets back in 2010. It took a bit of adjusting like my 25 scale ARZ but I thought it was great. There's a guy here who recently got one too.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 7, 2014)

Love Syu, but no comment on his guitar T____T
The Ruiza instead ^_____^


----------

